# Apocalypse RDA squonk pin



## Angelus (18/10/21)

hi all

i have been hinting for a squonk pin for this rda for a really really long time.

does anyone have any?

or shall i broaden my search to international which is kinda nuts just for a pin :-/

EDIT: Huntingggggggg^^^ not hinting lmao


----------



## Jengz (18/10/21)

It's better to just sell me the atty bud, you not gonna come right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Angelus (18/10/21)

lol i was searching and i found our old post and thought maybe u came right lol .... i wonder though are squonk pins universal maybe ?


----------



## M.Adhir (18/10/21)

I may have a squonk pin or 2 lying somewhere in the vape drawer. We had brought about 20 in a while back and i think I kept a few for myself.

The pins aren't universal unless you find a 510 bf pin that is the same fit as the apocalypse pin. Someone told me the dead rabbit pin fitted, but I never tried it.


----------



## M.Adhir (18/10/21)

Jengz said:


> It's better to just sell me the atty bud, you not gonna come right



Yes this is easier than me finding the pin, I agree with the post


----------



## Angelus (18/10/21)

M.Adhir said:


> I may have a squonk pin or 2 lying somewhere in the vape drawer. We had brought about 20 in a while back and i think I kept a few for myself.
> 
> The pins aren't universal unless you find a 510 bf pin that is the same fit as the apocalypse pin. Someone told me the dead rabbit pin fitted, but I never tried it.




nice i got a few dead rabbit's *if we weren't vapers you'd think I'm a fluffy bunny killer lmao* and i will try and see when i get home and will report back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

